# Shay Doron



## nothinbutnets (May 5, 2008)

Anyone know what her deal is, if she's still on the NY Liberty? She's listed on the team's Wikipedia (i know i know) but apparently she went back to Isreal to play pro there?


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Not listed on the official roster to start the season. 

http://www.spmsportspage.com/published/pr/rosters-set-for-wnba-2008.shtml


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

From her official website:


> After Shay Doron finished a very successful season in Israel (winning the Israeli championship and Israeli cup with elitzur Ramla) she has decided to take a few months off and to leave the New York Liberty before the beggining of the 2008 WNBA season. Shay will use this time to prepare for her next European season and will play with Israel's national team in the European championship qualifying games.


 http://www.shaydoron.net/news/181/


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Another example of the WNBA not holding the interest of players that can make more money overseas.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

To be fair, it doesn't seem like the league is getting much support either internally or from the NBA. [Those Godawful commercials certainly don't help]


----------



## redatnight (May 14, 2008)

always check the official site!


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> To be fair, it doesn't seem like the league is getting much support either internally or from the NBA. [Those Godawful commercials certainly don't help]


Those commercials aren't helping. Hopefully the games keep being the reason to watch.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I'm waiting for Parker/Fowles: The next level. That should do it.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

That will be a great match up. Fowles started slower than Parker but has really come on. Could push for the league lead in blocks.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Parker's been an assist machine though. There's no way she'll end up averaging seven per, but I could see something like five.


----------



## shadyview78 (May 15, 2008)

Such a bummer she went back to Israel! She was one of my favorites on the team. Liberty is still strong though and I'm gonna go see their game in July again Indiana. It's the first regular season outdoor game in pro history so that should be a little more than kinda cool to see. here's some info about the game: http://www.wnba.com/liberty/news/outdoor_classic_2008.html


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Welcome to the site! I hope you'll share your experience at the outdoor game with us - it sounds like it'll be a lot of fun. I hope you have good seats.


----------



## njknickerbocker (May 27, 2008)

That Outdoor Classic sounds cool. Hopefully tickets won't be too bad, I'd check that out.


----------



## redatnight (May 14, 2008)

Yeah the outdoor game does look pretty cool.. Im considering getting tickets.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh_3IQ6aN3k


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I can't be there, but I'll be watching it.


----------



## njknickerbocker (May 27, 2008)

I never ended up making it to the game which im pretty mad about because I heard how good it was! I hope they do another outdoors game like that..


----------

